# A haunt question?



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone cud give me some tips on my haunt I will be doing this year with my dad and so I was wondering if anyone had some ideas for a haunt, cause I'm a newbie at It and Im going to charge for it probably a couple bucks per person and I want it to be a great haunted house thanks in advance.


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

What ideas were you thinking of doing? How big is your space? Do you have a budget?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I don't think he has ideas yet based on his other post:



hidgerknight said:


> Alright so this year I will be building my own haunted house not an actual house mind you but just a thing people can walk through and get scared, anyway's I was just wondering should I have a theme for my haunted house or is it better to just make different props to scare people with thanks in advance people and happy early halloween.


You really should look around the forum and see what other members have created as far as a walk through.

Also, if you charge admission, your Dad will need additional insurance. Since it doesn't look like you have built or purchased any props yet it do you think charging admission is wise?


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

To add to GoneFeral's questions; Do you have actors, if so, how many?
Having a theme can make it easier for you to come up with a plan for your haunt since it, the theme, tends to act as a guideline of sorts for what you should or shouldn't have in your haunt.

I would also ask the question(s) that hauntiholic asked.
As soon as you charge admission you basically make a promise that what you are charging for is worth the admission. You build expectations amongst your guests or intended guests that once made are next to impossible to get out of. If you plan on having haunts in the future, then you have to remember, as your paying guests surely will, that what you do or don't do this year will remembered in the future. In other words "You only get to make a first impression once". You might want to find out what the added insurance will be to the property before you start making any firm plans or promises.
If you have lots of actors and not much budget I'd look at doing something like a zombie maze. A simple maze that's infested/crawling with zombies/actors.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Tell us your layout and we'll be better able to give you tips and ideas.


----------



## Regions Beyond (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes, theme can be a useful tool so you know specifics in tone/prop style, acting choices, what to buy etc. I'd also go with the recommendation of others and say...keep it free and relatively simple first year out, can build from that framework in future if it works well and go more elaborate/make it different and more additions each year, to satisfy returning guests and build reputation.


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

*The space I have*

I have 3 tent's the big one's and they are all going to be together so it should be about 50ft long by 10ft to 20ft wide and I plan on charging admission because my family needs money for bills so this will help us out anyways how much would insurance cost anyway's I didn't think you needed it.


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

I also might have 1 actor for my haunt and a bunch of props.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Just to give you an idea: My Homeowners insurance is $250 more with the coverage for the haunt. I do a simple yard haunt, because I haven't generated enough materials to build my walk through yet. You never really need insurance until someone gets hurt, and then it is too late. Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.

If my math is right, your walk through will be about 500-1000 sq ft. In Alabama, you would have to have a fire suppression sprinkler system installed for something that size. Those things cost big money. At the least, you would have to have fire extinguishers every 25 feet, just in case. 

You would have to have building permits, inspections, fire marshal inspections, insurance inspections, etc. Plus, you would have to get insurance to cover actor injuries, patron injuries, etc. Again, money.

If you do a simple display, it can be termed a "seasonal decoration", and it doesn't cost as much, but you can't charge admission for it, as it falls in the public domain. You can, however, ask for donations to help offset the costs of building and running it. I understand about wanting to help your family pay bills and stuff, but a haunt might not be the best way to do it. A lawnmower and some creative marketing would probably generate more money in the long run.

Please don't get the wrong idea and think that I am trying to talk you out of doing your haunt. I am just trying to let you know that it costs a good bit of money to build and run a haunted house, and that the first few years, it barely pays the bills, and you have to work out of your own pocket to make it good enough to start generating profit. I've been doing a display for 5 years now, and have not charged a penny for it. I plan to build my walk through haunt next year, and foresee about 3-4 years before it's big enough to accept charity donations for a rescue.

This is not an overnight process. It takes dedication and hard work to make it work. Take a few drama classes, some shop classes, possibly even try to go to a vocational school to learn how to build things the right way. Volunteer with a church group, or a school group that builds sets, so you can learn how that is done. Possibly even attempt to sign on with a local haunt, and volunteer to help the guys who run it, so that you can learn how they do the haunt. Learn light design, sound design, sculpting, etc. There are many ways to learn the ins and outs of haunts. All it takes is time and effort.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi there Knight.

Glad to see you want to put on a haunt. I am not sure you are going about it the right way.

First off, here is a thread you need to read. Can we get shut down?

This talks about several things you need to know.

You also need to know that as soon as you charge admission, your haunt is no longer a home haunt but is considered a professional haunt. That means you are more strictly regulated. You then have to comply with city and state codes that you didn't before because you were just putting together decorations.

Most city codes regulate what you can and can not put into a neighborhood. They are called zoning codes. You need to call your city and ask what the code is in your neighborhood for a business, which is what your haunt is when you take money. That will give you an answer of it is illegal, or here are the requirements.

Second, you will need the local fire marshal to come out and look at your haunt before you are allowed to open it. That will include Permanent outlets to run power, lit exit signs, fire proofing materials used, no plastic that can be lit by a blow torch to cover walls or ceilings, corridors that meet ADA code, a master switch that turns on emergency lighting, Possibility of a sprinkler system for fire supression, possible payment to officers to police the area since it is in a neighborhood, etc...

Your insurance is minimum 1 million dollar policy covering liability and damaged.

That is the short list. There are so many other things to worry about.

Something else to think about is you are putting this together quickly, from scratch. It is a small haunt so you couldn't charge much. Even if you do get it done in time, what are you going to do to advertise? Most spend a 1000 or more to get their haunt out there on radio, billboards, etc, so people know about it.

If you put on a crappy show the first year because you didn't have the props or the money to do it right, word of mouth will kill your advertising and you won't see another patron the second year.

Your best bet, may be to take donations vs charging for admission. See how many come out the first year and what you have to work with.

Good luck on whatever you do, but whatever you do, do it with an informed position from the start. It will help you avoid being shut down the night you go to open, or worse getting sued by a patron that knows they can take advantage of a new haunt with no insurance.


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

I live in utah and was wondering what the requirements were for the state and my haunt will be next to a pizza place we own.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Go to your local city hall (or have your dad do it.) and ask them for the city code pertaining to haunted attractions. They should know what you're looking for.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

hidgerknight good luck on the haunt, always glad to hear when someone else wants to try haunting. It is an experience all in itself..... My reason for having haunts is the enjoyment of scaring the kids. I figure they terrorize for 363 days out of the year, I have them for two days and I make the best of it........


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

We have decided to not do it this year as liabilty insurance would cost a lot, for are budget this year, so thank's to all who helped me and have a happy Halloween.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Don't let the insurance topic turn you off from putting on a haunted yard or display. Sure it can help if anyone decides to sue you, but I seriously doubt that all folks that have put up a display or small yard walk-through have spent the extra money on insurance, or have contacted the fire marshall for a couple tombstones. The fact is, for many it is just not possible to afford it. You can bet though, the larger haunts and especially the commercial ones, do have insurance.

If you can't do the larger version, maybe a smaller version with just 1 of your tents? Or your yard could be an open-air walkthrough that the guests will walk and wind through slowly, looking at all your cool stuff.

Keep in mind all the safety things other folks have said here, it's good advice. Have your folks go through it with a safety eye for added input. Above all, be safe and have fun.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might look at doing up a simple display and putting out a donation box of some sort.
It may bring some money in without super high expectations, and it can help you avoid the insurance and tax issues that come with a commercial/pay haunt. It can also help you to see what does or doesn't work for you and your neighborhood.
Are there any other haunt displays in your area?


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

I will say that you shouldn't be disappointed. You can still do a display. Advertise with signs on the corners, to let people know that you are around. Spred the word with all your friends about what you are doing.
Make sure that safety is your main priority and look for ways people could possibly get hurt.
You can have a nice walk through and scare people, or have something for them to just look at.
We used to set up for many years without insurance. Just use common sense.
Above all, ENJOY what you are doing.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

You said earlier that your family owns a pizza place?? I would assume that it has all the fire suppressant systems that you would need, plus a ready made building (that will save tons of time, that can be put to prop building). Even if the insurance part scares you, you could do a walkthrough or even do a Halloween themed pizza party at the business. Bring in extra business and stick in peoples heads throughout the year. I would also think (but not sure) the pizza joint is going to already have liability insurance...so that would also kill 2 birds. I do agree that you could do a donation instead of straight up payment. 

Also for advertisement. Use word of mouth, put up your own signs, go put them up at schools, city hall, a lot of public places have a bulletin board for exactly this, and this may seem taboo...social media. Me and my wife used Facebook last year to find local haunts. You can set up events and invite people and those people invite people. 

Do something! Halloween needs to be spread to the masses! Too many people go through life not knowing the joy of scaring the crap out of others.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The haunt would be NEXT DOOR to the pizza place, not in it.
As for advertisement, your pizza customers are probably the same people who would come to a haunt, so advertise on the pizza boxes, and put flyers up on the windows near the door and near the cash register.


----------



## diablodeebo (Aug 10, 2012)

I know that was what hidgerknight said. Just trying to give another option by using the building and things already there.


----------



## hidgerknight (Mar 3, 2012)

You all have been very helpful I plan on doing a big haunt next year after I make some serious cash so I can buy and make tons of props to use in my haunt we dont really have the money to do it this year so were going to make it next year anyways thanks for the help.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

You might try the zombie maze or something of that nature this year, if you can "scare" up some friends/actors to play the zombies.
It would give you some experience in handling people and crowds without the high cost of building props and such. If not that, you might see if there are some other local haunts where you could work this year. It may get you some cash, but it will also give you more ideas on what will or won't work for you, in your area.


----------

